# Need some reasonably priced 'T' slotted channel



## Benchwayze (11 Dec 2009)

I need some Aluminium slotted channel. 
I see some at Rutlands, along with the sliding bolts too, but the price! I might as well buy a drilling table ready made! 

Any ideas where this stuff is available at a sensible price please?

Google doesn't seem to know what I am looking for! 

regards
John


----------



## eoinsgaff (11 Dec 2009)

I understand what your asking for but I'm not sure if can help. However I'm pretty sure something like this is commercially available to the mech/elec industry to hang piping, ducting, cable trays etc. That might be an avenue if the product isn't too big.

Eoin


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks Eoin.. I have scoured Screwfix and all the usual suspects. The only example I came up with was Rutlands, but they are pricey! 

I will put my thinking hat on and work out a solution!

Obliged. 

John


----------



## Jamesc (11 Dec 2009)

The stuff you are thinking of Eoin is Unistrut or one of the many similar products. There web site is http://www.unistrut.co.uk, but I think you will find that it is too big if I understand the application correctly. 

What about this http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Kreg-Mini-Trak-791312.htm or this http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Kreg-Combo-Trak-791324.htm from Axminster. 

Regards 

James


----------



## jlawrence (11 Dec 2009)

I seem to remember a post about a month or two back someone posted a link to where they got T-track from.
I'm in the process of sourcing some stuff to fit in my mitre slots (on a Axi TS200) which look almost like very thin T-track - if I come across some stuff then I'll post a link.


----------



## 9fingers (11 Dec 2009)

Here perhaps?

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ight=track

Bob


----------



## Vinny (11 Dec 2009)

I'm on similar quest, some t track needed for my router table. only place I've found the thin stuff is at Tilgear.


----------



## BMac (11 Dec 2009)

Would this be the thread you are thinking about jlawrence?

Sam was looking for something similar.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=37089

Brendan


----------



## jlawrence (11 Dec 2009)

9fingers' post was the thread I was thinking about.


----------



## Aled Dafis (11 Dec 2009)

Seeing as this question comes up fairly regularly, I'll make some enquiries with a couple of Aluminium extrusion companies to see what's possible, an at what sort of costs. 

What we require is a fairly simple extrusion, so I'm quite confident that somebody somewhere probably has an extrusion die that will probably fit our needs.

I'm thinking something like this, which will take a standard 3/4" x 3/8" guide bar, and also be able to take a top hat section to be used for clamping.







Cheers

Aled


----------



## LocalOak (11 Dec 2009)

Aled

I'd definitely be in the market for some of that! 50"-60" or so

Toby


----------



## Harbo (11 Dec 2009)

Aled

You would be on to a winner if it was cheap enough?

There's plenty available in the States - a few years ago I bought a supply from Rockler whilst I was holidaying in Florida. The USA etc have standardised on the 3/4" slot and most machines sold in the States come with that. Unlike over here where slots are all sorts of sizes!

Rod


----------



## Aled Dafis (11 Dec 2009)

Rod

I'm not really interested in making any money from this, but if I can find a supplier, I could look into some sort of group buy for the forum.

Would you guys only be interested in a standard 3/4" x 3/8" slot, or would a non standard channel be of any interest??

I'll see what my research turns up.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## ondablade (11 Dec 2009)

I've bought various bits of T track and mitre slot from Incra http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_T ... kreg18.htm in the US over the past year. About $8 plus postage for an 18 inch length, but much longer lengths and several varieties are available.

Excellent service....

ian


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Dec 2009)

Well I've hunted everywhere for this in economical lengths. The problem is (or at least, was, when I last looked) is that ali extrusions are for the shop/office refurb industry and T-track simply isn't a profile they use. I've had at least two ali stockholders tell me the same thing, that theere may be only one mill in the world that owns that particular die. If you have better luck than I did, then I'm all ears, but, sadly, I think you are onto a loser.

In which case it's Rutlands, Axi, or Rockler-and-risk-the-Import-Man.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. 

I have decided that I will get by without using 'T' slot channel. 

I am making a better table for my drill stand as it happens. Originally I thought of using the channel as a means of sliding the fence back and forth. Then I looked at the fence on a router table I bought some years ago, from Trend and realised I can use a similar idea.

Aluminium angle, fixed to Tufnol, makes a moveable fence and by putting brass threaded inserts into the Tufnol base surface, I can fix two, upright M8 threaded studs in the table. 

Two slots in the bottom of the fence, to match the uprights, will give me enough movement for most moricing and drilling jobs on the drill-stand. With 'Bristol-levers' for locking the fence, and a nice smooth Tufnol surface, it should look the business and it will last me out! :lol: 

After Xmas now though, and I hope to post some pics. 

Thanks again Folks. Appreciated all the useful comments. 

Regards
John


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Dec 2009)

That's a good solution, John, and indeed, for that application, probably better than T-channel, as it can easily get blocked up with waste.

The other solution you may like to consider for that sort of application is to make the stuff yourself. Not ali, of course, but you can rout a wide, shallow groove in the base, cover it with 6mm MDF, then rout a narrow slot through the 6mm stuff.

Or rout through the base for your bolts, then rebate the underside for the heads. There are lots of options that work well and don't have to cost very much.

S


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks Steve...
I had lain awake running those two solutions through my mind. (As I do for most jobs. Better than counting sheep!)  

But as I said, I remembered the fence on that router table. (also made from 10mm tufnol) and that seemed to be practical. I even have some brass-inserts in a drawer. 

The Tufnol for the table surface will be backed with 10mm mdf so it should be stout enough. 

Definitely I will try and document this with pics as the principle could apply to using sheet aluminium, if someone wants to be 'posh'! 

Regards
John


----------



## Krysstel (12 Dec 2009)

I hunted high and low in the UK for similar t-track a couple of months ago and gave up finding it for a sensible price. In the end I ordered from Rockler mainly due to their low shipping costs. I also found this place which has a very good selection but, at least to Norway, expensive shipping - maybe cheaper to the UK. http://www.ttrackusa.com/

Mark


----------



## Jaybee24 (21 Dec 2009)

Ah!!! that's a shame.

I don't usually give up that easy.

There is a company in Slough (Berkshire) that does nothing else but Aluminium products. Company name is Aalco. I had reason to use them some years ago for purpose made Aluminium tubing. They will make things to order provided of course you buy enough for them to make a profit.

Only the other day I was looking at the Rutland CAT and I was thinking of making a purchase. However if enough people call out for it I would be happy to drive over to Slough (assuming of course they are still in business)

Jaybee24


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Dec 2009)

When I was looking, Aalco was one of my enquiries. 

I didn't pursue the made-to-order option, though.

S


----------



## 9fingers (21 Dec 2009)

My local Aalco (solent) used to be friendly but now they will not admit casual callers saying I could only go in if I had already made contact.

Just in case your branch has had the same charm offensive in their customer services dept, you might want to ring them first.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Jaybee24 (21 Dec 2009)

Blagging your way in through the door with a company card is all part of the game. The card is real but the info on it can be just about anything.

They said to me that they only deal with established company's. I just happened to have some good credentials on me at the time. They supplied me with exactly my requirements.

Don't say you are a policeman though!!!


----------



## 9fingers (21 Dec 2009)

They were happy to deal with me but just would not let anyone who was not expected in. The trade counter has gone and there is just a door and a push button intercom.

One time I could go in and rummage through the tidy bin in exchange for a donation to the tea fund!

Bob


----------



## Aled Dafis (21 Dec 2009)

I've had one quote back for producing the profile I suggested last week. The price per metre was quite acceptable, but only if we went for a 100m production run (the cost of producing 50m wasn't far off being the same), unfortunately though, the cost of producing the die was prohibitive to say the least!! (many hundreds!!)

So, I've dismissed the possibility of a forum group buy, but have contacted Matthew at Workshopheaven as the figures may work out better if undertook as a commercial venture, where increased production runs could drive down costs, and the cost of producing the die could be ammortised over a longer period. Matthew is going to look into this in the new year, once he gets over his December rush.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## ondablade (21 Dec 2009)

Perhaps I'm missing something, but as before Incra (Incremental Tools) in the US have several sections of tracking available and it's very inexpensive. Would a group buy make some sense - it'd mean you wouldn't get clobbered on the volumetric weight so the cost of UPS or whoever would stay reasonable?

ian


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2009)

Thanks again folks. 

As I said earlier, I have decided to slot the rear platform of the fence, and have that sliding fore-and-aft, on two fixed uprights, secured to the rear of the table, with threaded inserts. 

I wouldn't say I shall never use 'T' slotted angle, but it will have to reduce in price at Rutlands, or be needed for a job that overall is expensive anyhow!

The materials I have for the drill table were virtually Freeman's so I can't see the point in spending loads on aluminium slot and the sliding inserts too.


Thanks again

John


----------



## misterfish (22 Dec 2009)

Another possibility is to route your own T-Track into a work surface. 

Suitable router bits seem to be available at reasonable cost in the USA and I would guess that shipping of a small item would not be horrendously expensive. (I've got stuff from Rockler in the past with reasonable shipping costs).

These are what I mean:-

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page ... okietest=1

http://www.leevalley.com/html/16j6071ie.pdf

Misterfish


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2009)

Misterfish, you can buy T-slot cutters from Wealden. They are a little dearer than the Rockler ones, but only if you discount the postage and shipping costs! Dimensions are slightly different as well but, it shouldn't matter much. Plus, _Wealden_ orders usually arrive next day. :wink:

EDIT - you can also buy T-slot Pilot Bits, which are cheaper and allow you to use a straight cutter for the narrow section of the T slot.


----------



## tisdai (21 Sep 2010)

Hi All

This might be a bit late, but might help future members struggling to find some T-Track 1/2" and 3/4" " http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tool...-&-fittings/DK2051/t-track-48"-x-3_4"-section"

Hope it helps,,

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bkn (21 Sep 2010)

tisdai":1ktl5xaq said:


> Hi All
> 
> This might be a bit late, but might help future members struggling to find some T-Track 1/2" and 3/4" " http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/ji ... 22-section "
> 
> ...



Fixed (Link caught by spam thing)


----------



## tisdai (21 Sep 2010)

How did that happen Bkn, i did report it to admin when it went ding dong ding song, report post lol.

Thanks for your help Bkn i appreciate it

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bkn (21 Sep 2010)

Only happens if you've got less than 3 posts. Your links will show up now.


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Sep 2010)

regarding Rutlands offer on 'T' track...

I bought the larger size first (I don't know why!) But it was delivered promptly, well packaged and there were no problems with the goods on receipt.

I have said before, I never have any problems with Rutlands. Although it's true, I have never bought anything from them that could 'go wrong', so I can't comment on their after-sales service. 

Regards
John


----------



## beech1948 (22 Sep 2010)

Sorry to start a chase for info but I remember that in Berkshire at either Goring or Streetley there is a tool dealer who specialises in US tools imported to the UK.

He sells T track at just above US prices.

Wood Workers Workshop
Sonning Common
Phone: 0845 1659 244

www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk

Does this ring a bell.

Alan


----------



## beech1948 (22 Sep 2010)

Just spoke to the man at Wood Workers Workshop.

He has T track in stock in all lengths from 18In to 48 In, gold coloured. 

Alan


----------



## tisdai (22 Sep 2010)

Hi beech1948

I have just phoned the gentleman and he is sending me out a catalogue and DVD, and e-mailing me a price list. the prices for the T-Track, or should is say Mitre Track as i was corrected by him lol. are pretty decent. Thanks for the info

Cheers

Dave


----------

